# New clutch won't engage 1st or reverse



## El Nismo (Jun 21, 2004)

After 95k the clutch on my 98 SE-R started slipping, so I bought an Exedy clutch and had it installed. From day one it was very hard to push in and didn't want to go into first without grinding. The guy who installed the clutch said it was thick and would wear down and be easier. Then he said it just needed adjustment. He and I adjusted it as far as it would go. After about 3000 miles it would not go into 1st at all, so I took it to another shop to have the clutch cable changed, no difference. So the clutch cable mechanic siad the clutch must have broke apart and be binding. So I called the first guy back and he did not want to take it apart. So I took the car to a transmission shop and had the clutch un installed. The second guy said the clutch disc was in backwards. I saw the disk and it rivits on the back side were ground down. The anodized metal on the disk was rubbed off but the springs did not look like they touched anything. The fingers on the preasure plate had no rubbed places and the clutch otherwise didn't seemed damaged. I bought a new clutch and the second guy put it in and the car works fine. Took the first clutch back to the guy who put it in and he says the disk cannot be installed backwards and he showed me a RWD SR he had out. So, the clutch was installed correctly and the clutch isn't defective so no one out of 3 shops has any idea why the trans wouldn't engage 1st or reverse or why it was so hard to push the clutch in, and I'm out 1100 dollars worth of clutches in 5000 miles. I'm lost and depressed and ready to fight someone, any ideas? Please help.


----------



## wissnx01 (Aug 7, 2003)

Sounds like you should have been a better shopper. If the clutch might have been defective from the start, and you didnt get one with a warranty, then that sounds like an expensive lesson to learn. If you have a warranty, you may have to go after the manufacturer and/or the distributor to get a resolve. I wish there was something definative to be said.


----------



## Burn 17 (Dec 1, 2004)

a buddy of mine has a 91 sentra se-r with a stock clutch and a new engine and his clutch ocasonaly does the same thing so we are replacing the clutch right now, i will say if it helps when we finish


----------



## B13boy (Dec 16, 2004)

Did you ask him if a rwd SR20 clutch was the same as a fwd SR20 clutch?


----------



## Kennizmo (Oct 17, 2005)

So how does the transmission not wanting to shift into first or reverse have anything to do with the clutch?

Dont you think that would be an internal problem in the tranny? I dunno, Im probably wrong as usual. The only way I could think of the clutch affecting only 1st and reverse would be that its not disengaging all the way and not allowing parts to stop rotating. But then I would think you would have problems shifting into any gear.

My car has a regular nissan clutch and has always had problems off an on shifting into first and reverse. It even says in my owners manual that it may have problems shifting into those gears. The manual says to shift to 5th and then try again.

And Im almost positive you can put the friction disc in backwards.


----------



## El Nismo (Jun 21, 2004)

Turns out the clutch disk was in backwards. While it was thick it didn't hit the flywheel all the way, it wore down some and wouldn't go into 1st because it hit the flywheel. I don't know why it would go into 2,3,4 and 5 easier. Now I'm negociating to see how much he will refund.


----------



## terry lingle (Jan 7, 2006)

since he put the disk in backwards 100 % is a good starting point You had to pay to have all the work he did done a second time plus a new disk plus you were unhappy with your car until you took it elswhere and got it fixed. 
A call to the city licencing department and the state tradsman licencing division might adjust his thinking. Terry


----------



## jharris1 (Mar 13, 2004)

I hate, hate, hate mechanic shops. I understand that some may not have the room, the patience, time, or tools to do jobs themselves. It seems like I've been screwed so many times by auto mechanics, it was a worthier investment to use the would-be labor cost and buy some tools and start doing things myself. 

I hope that you get this situation ironed out, it kinda sucks.


----------



## ghost_ryder35 (Feb 28, 2006)

i would go after him for the whole installation price and the price of the clutch. That's BS that he put it in backwards, which ended up costing you an arm and a leg!


----------



## Burn 17 (Dec 1, 2004)

on my freinds 91 sr we put a new ACT in and the shifting is flawless. i am not sure why it wasnot working at first but the clutch was messsed up


----------

